# Bracket for E39 First Aid Kit



## brametta (Oct 3, 2004)

A half-dozen dealers (from various parts of the US) have all given me the same answer - the bracket for the E39 First Aid Kit is no longer available in the US.  I've got two kits that are rattling around in my trunk!  Does anyone have a source for this bracket in the US? Part number is 52.10.8.176.555 - THANKS!

-brametta


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

You may want to ask Steve at Eurobuyers. I know he sells the kits, so he may have the brackets as well. His website is www.eurobuyers.com. Good luck!


----------



## dave_in_VA (Feb 27, 2003)

*Were to get the first aid bracket*

Goto www.mye28.com and post a question for "brian the parts pimp"

He can get them, mine is coming from Germany. They are listed NLA in this country since they dont sell the First Aid Kit here.

FedExed to my door it is around $10.


----------



## brametta (Oct 3, 2004)

*Success!*

Many thanks go out to "Brian the Parts Pimp" for coming through with the E39 bracket. Great service at a very reasonable price - highly recommended! :thumbup:


----------

